# Fender road worn, we dont all have the same road !



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Marketplace - Fender road worn | Facebook

Fender road worn
$1,000


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Dafuq?


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Fender orbital sander worn


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Some roads lead to freedom.
Some roads lead to shame.
Some roads lead to paradise.
But they all look the same.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anyone ridiculed him yet?

Someone needs to ridicule him.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Has anyone ridiculed him yet?
> 
> Someone needs to ridicule him.


No, I'd rather ridicule this guy. 🤔




__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

GuitarT said:


> No, I'd rather ridicule this guy. 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, c’mon...

There’s enough mockery to go around.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

2manyGuitars said:


> Has anyone ridiculed him yet?
> 
> Someone needs to ridicule him.


Cuz thats what this forum is all about right?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Cuz thats what this forum is all about right?


No. This forum is about many things and commenting on guitars (good or bad) is part of it. If I were to post this “relic job” on here, trying to get 1000 bucks for this, I would not only expect to get roasted, I would deserve it.

A lot of today’s problems can be blamed on the fact that apparently, no one’s feelings can get hurt anymore. We need to stop putting soft foam bumpers on the sharp corners of the world. Some well placed, harsh criticism about this particular Strat might just prevent Lex Luthier from perpetrating any more of his evil deeds on other perfectly fine guitars.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

The question might be, what are the rules for posting here (consumer alert) vs

The official GC “WTF @ Kijiji” thread 

(i.e., intended humour)


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> Has anyone ridiculed him yet?
> 
> Someone needs to ridicule him.


Oh Good !!!

Here I thought you guy`s thought this was normal to do to your instruments ! so it`s not just me me that thinks this is a real shit job !


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Are 3 piece bodies supposed to be offset like that? I thought the middle piece would be more centered


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

fogdart said:


> Fender orbital sander worn


Fender “gave up on the orbital sand as soon as I realized it wasn’t a 1 piece body” worn lol.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> Ahh, c’mon...
> 
> There’s enough mockery to go around.


----------

